# S.t. Dupont maxijet lighter ... refill / maintain ?



## Jesse James (Sep 16, 2011)

I recently purchased a St dupont maxijet lighter.

It is about to run out of fluid and I have been reading alot about how to refill this particular lighter .

My questions are....

1) I have read that I have to use St dupont butane fluid only. True? Or do I just have to use a ultra high quality butane ?

2) I looked up St D butane and there is about 4 or 5 types, gold,blue,red etc.
Which do I use ?

3) when refueling do I have to put the flame adjustment all the way towards the - , or to the + , Or do I just leave it as is and insert the butane can tip?
Will it get filled if left as is.

I know this isn't the most expensive lighter, but I did pay a decent buck for it... So I want to keep it in tip top condition for as long as possible.

If someone has the same lighter I would appreciate some tips on how you Refill and maintain yours..

By the way , it's an AWESOME piece ...I got it in gloss black flame:

Thanks in advance. flame:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

most people will probably say Premium Butane is Premium Butane. Use whichever brand you have access to just as long as it's Premium Fluid. As for the setting. Every lighter has always suggest to turn the flame to off (all the way to -) and release excess pressure before filling. I don't see why ST Dupont wouldn't suggest the same. I usually do as it's not that big of a deal to turn the flame down. Of course that might be nothing more than a safety measure and be something to state to prevent some idiot from suing should they be dumb enough to light the lighter while filling...

I don't currently have a ST Dupont so I can't be of much use. I'm really hoping I can pick up the ST Dupont Wolfman this year... hope you enjoy it & it's everything they're cracked up to be. Nice buy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesse James said:


> I recently purchased a St dupont maxijet lighter.
> 
> It is about to run out of fluid and I have been reading alot about how to refill this particular lighter .
> 
> ...


I have one for years!
Any Triple, Quadruple, Quintuple refined fuel works fine!
Congrats on the last lighter your ever gonna buy!
They are really excellent i got mine on sale with a Palio cutter for around $200 years ago. They both perform flawlessly to this day!
:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## Jesse James (Sep 16, 2011)

Sarge said:


> most people will probably say Premium Butane is Premium Butane. Use whichever brand you have access to just as long as it's Premium Fluid. As for the setting. Every lighter has always suggest to turn the flame to off (all the way to -) and release excess pressure before filling. I don't see why ST Dupont wouldn't suggest the same. I usually do as it's not that big of a deal to turn the flame down. Of course that might be nothing more than a safety measure and be something to state to prevent some idiot from suing should they be dumb enough to light the lighter while filling...
> 
> I don't currently have a ST Dupont so I can't be of much use. I'm really hoping I can pick up the ST Dupont Wolfman this year... hope you enjoy it & it's everything they're cracked up to be. Nice buy.


Thanks for the feedback , I agree good butane is good butane , maybe that was just another way for St dupont to get u to buy more of there products,

By the way ...I had my finger on the button to order the maxijet " wolf man ". Tatuaje lighter..but didn't go throughout with, the lighter is really cool, much much better than last years The face edition, first off cause its all black with the wolfman face on it and also this year you don't have to buy it with the cutter in a set, u can just buy the lighter alone.

I found it online for around 350$ + SH.
I also found the all black gloss maxi jet for 125$
So I said to myself if I buy the wolf man lighter and then buy the wolf man set of sticks when there released I'll be wayyyyyy over my budget ..
I decided to get the solid black and still have enough to grad a a box of the wolfmans once released..
But I also agree on sometimes just sayin the he'll with it and getting ! Haha
It is much cooler than the black one hahhaha 
go for it !!!


----------



## Jesse James (Sep 16, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have one for years!
> Any Triple, Quadruple, Quintuple refined fuel works fine!
> Congrats on the last lighter your ever gonna buy!
> They are really excellent i got mine on sale with a Palio cutter for around $200 years ago. They both perform flawlessly to this day!
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


 When you shake your lighter while it is off do you hear any noise ?

I hear something in it, it works absolutely fine and all,just wasn't sure if it was normal..

Great lighter!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't expand on what others say, I wanted to say I have the Face set and love it, I prefer it over the wolfman because of finger prints black always looks dirty. the red on the face doesn't show them and boy they are all great lighters!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Jesse James said:


> Thanks for the feedback , I agree good butane is good butane , maybe that was just another way for St dupont to get u to buy more of there products,
> 
> By the way ...I had my finger on the button to order the maxijet " wolf man ". Tatuaje lighter..but didn't go throughout with, the lighter is really cool, much much better than last years The face edition, first off cause its all black with the wolfman face on it and also this year you don't have to buy it with the cutter in a set, u can just buy the lighter alone.
> 
> ...


While the Wolf lighter looks awesome, it's the same price as the lighter/cutter set last year. I have the Face version (won it, didn't pay retail) and I have to say it's the best torch I've ever used. If anything ever happened to it (hope not, knock on wood) I would probably have to shell out for a new Maxijet to replace it. It's just that good.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> While the Wolf lighter looks awesome,* it's the same price as the lighter/cutter set last year*. I have the Face version (won it, didn't pay retail) and I have to say it's the best torch I've ever used. If anything ever happened to it (hope not, knock on wood) I would probably have to shell out for a new Maxijet to replace it. It's just that good.


:mad2: :twisted: now that I did not know. If it's the same  price then  that!! I figured since it's a stand alone item it would be about $200 which is still high but almost reasonable considering.... But  that!! I'll pick up a standard ST Dupont at some point hopefully for $125 & if anything have the wolfman printed up as a vinyl for $20 or less. :rotfl:that really pissed me off if it's actually going to retail @ the same price as last years set. :mad2:

btw: if anyone wouldn't mind PM'n me or posted a site that has them up I'd appreciate it. Would like to look @ maybe just keep tabs on em and hope they eventually clearance them out if that's the pricing... :tu


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sarge I bought my set at 20% off and no tax. I was looking last night but can't remember either federal or new havana? I found them googling them not many out there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesse James said:


> When you shake your lighter while it is off do you hear any noise ?
> 
> I hear something in it, it works absolutely fine and all,just wasn't sure if it was normal..
> 
> Great lighter!


No i can't say that i hear anything when i shake it!:dunno:


----------



## jrjones60 (Sep 12, 2011)

You can find the S.T. DuPont cans of butane at eLighters.c*m.....The refill cartridges do not work with the X-tend. The ST Dupont can of butane doesn't need any kind of adaptor for the X-tend. Hope this helps


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

jrjones60 said:


> You can find the S.T. DuPont cans of butane at eLighters.c*m.....The refill cartridges do not work with the X-tend. The ST Dupont can of butane doesn't need any kind of adaptor for the X-tend. Hope this helps


Any kind of butane will work though, it's not necessary to track down and pay more for the ones put out by Dupont. My $5 can of Xikar works just fine.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

I usually use Vector, but as mentioned, Dupont fuel is not required.


----------



## sagatrap (Oct 25, 2011)

One thing people usually forget to do is purge the last remaining fuel/gas before refilling.

And the Maxijet accepts the Black can of butane.



Jesse James said:


> I recently purchased a St dupont maxijet lighter.
> 
> It is about to run out of fluid and I have been reading alot about how to refill this particular lighter .
> 
> ...


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No i can't say that i hear anything when i shake it!:dunno:


Do you use yours on your pipe?

ST Dupont is the best working expensive lighter (brand) I have, and this one is very reasonably priced.


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

digging up dead threads... the zombies are coming!!!! and i love my maxijet!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

sillyrabbit72 said:


> digging up dead threads... the zombies are coming!!!! and i love my maxijet!


Always! The deader the better! But, do you use it on pipes? I know @TonyBrooklyn also smokes both...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TTecheTTe said:


> Do you use yours on your pipe?
> 
> ST Dupont is the best working expensive lighter (brand) I have, and this one is very reasonably priced.


Only on cigars!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Only on cigars!


Thx! I sure don't need another cigar lighter...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TTecheTTe said:


> Thx! I sure don't need another cigar lighter...


I chose not to use it on pipes but i guess one could if they wanted to. I use the Ronson jet lite once in a while to light a bowl. But that's not really as intense a flame as the DuPont. Still nothing beats a soft flame for a pipe IMHO.


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

sorry dont smoke pipes so can't comment would figure torch lighters arent ideal though...and yes you always need another cigar lighter especially if it's a maxi jet.....


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Agreed I put out the money a wow I can say enough. About it the maxijet get good fuel Eco dont have to fuel more then once or twice e every month great price and it is not for pipe smoker it has a safety that one upside Down it will not light cigar a cigs only but it would kill a cigarette cuz the flame is so intense and if u put ur fingers over the slots for heat dissipation slots while lighting it will not ignite another expensive but great toy from them I love mine xikar are great too but have issues with fuel consumption except the tech but huge tank I recommend that ez to use lighting a pipe


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

sillyrabbit72 said:


> digging up dead threads... the zombies are coming!!!! and i love my maxijet!


Lol since the zombies already dug it up... Hands down the best lighter ever! I got a Wolfman lighter last year for just under $200. I do tend to use it sparingly since it's a Special Lighter so I've been eyeing up the Blue ST Dupont Maxi & plan to pull the trigger on that in the near future. Definitely worth their price & they truly are a great flame...


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Currently bidding one on ebay. So excited.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Zombies are out again. Must be a good lighter as this very old thread has been brought back from the dead twice now!


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Making me want to buy yet another lighter!!


----------

